# Help finding a travel clinic



## ste4en (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, looking for some local help. We are traveling to Italy for a month on the way to Uganda. We need vaccines. We have had some while in the Uk, but need additional doses while we are in Italy. So looking for a travel clinic in Rome or Florence. I have tried google but not getting anything that I recognize as a travel clinic.

Thanks. Steve


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You want a clinic that specializes in travel? I'm not sure anything like that exists.

If you have a list of what you need with the right prescriptions you should be able to get it at the pharmacy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Air France operates such a clinic in Paris Centre de vaccinations internationales Air France ouvert à tous but it's the only one like this that I am aware of. You could try contacting either Air France or maybe Alitalia to see if they have something similar in Italy. Or perhaps you can contact the clinic or source in the UK where you got your initial shots to see what they recommend for getting the follow-up shots in Italy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The National Institute for Health, Migration and Poverty (IHMP) provides vaccination services for tropical diseases.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Arturo.c said:


> The National Institute for Health, Migration and Poverty (NIHMP) provides vaccination services for tropical diseases.


Update: There is also a private company called CESMET that runs a travel clinic in Rome.


----------

